# New Rig Question



## sadler2 (Apr 21, 2017)

Bought me a new rig. Looking to do a lil bit of everything with it from flats fishing, to duck hunting. I'm looking for some advise as to mounting transducer for my graphs. Thought about going with one of the adhesive on plates to screw it to and just taking it off when I plan to just hunt. I know prodigy offers a transducer mod that is ideal, but not really wanting to carry my boat up there just to get it added on. What have some you guys done in this situation?


----------



## kevbo3333 (Apr 21, 2017)

I've seen some mud boats with a ram mount kayak looking transducer mount. Tell us about you're boat, it looks good.


----------



## sadler2 (Apr 21, 2017)

Thanks very satisfied with it so far.
1751 with 21" sides
V rake
Deck hatch
Extended deck
Full floors
Driver half box
Drop deck with 2 steps 
Reverse lights
Prodigy 6 switch panel
Shark eyes
10 gallon fuel tank
Prodigy camo bottoms
Magic tilt galvanized trailer 
Trolling motor bracket
Hydroturf throughout boat
Catwalks with trays underneath
2 seat bases
LED lightbar
Spud pole kit
Green interior lights

Mud Buddy 37efi HDR
Voodoo exhaust


----------



## rnelson5 (Apr 21, 2017)

Get the adjustable transducer mount from Chad. Just make sure you remember to adjust it UP when going through mud and junk............ ask me how I know.........


----------



## Gaducker (Apr 22, 2017)

Any shop that can weld aluminum should be able to throw you an adjustable transducer bracket on there lickity split. I made mine from scrap square tube.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Apr 23, 2017)

But they can't paint it that pretty bottom land camo!!!!!!

Gaducker, anyway you can post a pic of yours. I am about to put a new unit on my rig and want something adjustable so when I get in the nasty stuff I want mess it up.


----------



## sadler2 (Apr 24, 2017)

*Transducer mount*

Prodigy transducer mount.


----------



## dom (Apr 24, 2017)

fyi, prodigy now has one that can be added by yourself without welding. I just added one to my boat. 4 bolts with some sealant and it works like a dream.


----------



## dom (Apr 24, 2017)

oh and congrats on the new boat.


----------



## sadler2 (Apr 24, 2017)

dom said:


> fyi, prodigy now has one that can be added by yourself without welding. I just added one to my boat. 4 bolts with some sealant and it works like a dream.



ill call chad and find out about that. what was the price tag on it? Thanks I'm loving it so far. Took the wife out this weekend and caught some trout on the coast.


----------



## Drwthomas (Apr 24, 2017)

rnelson5 said:


> Get the adjustable transducer mount from Chad. Just make sure you remember to adjust it UP when going through mud and junk............ ask me how I know.........



You ain't the only one


----------



## rnelson5 (Apr 24, 2017)

Drwthomas said:


> You ain't the only one



I broke the transducer off literally the FIRST time I took it out.....


----------



## dom (Apr 24, 2017)

sadler2 said:


> ill call chad and find out about that. what was the price tag on it? Thanks I'm loving it so far. Took the wife out this weekend and caught some trout on the coast.



call them about it or email em. i dont remember the cost of it. but it was way faster than having a welder deal with it.


----------



## GSURugger (Apr 25, 2017)

ditto on the prodigy mount.  I've got a gator trax older than Prodigy with the exact same thing.  works well.


----------



## Gaducker (Apr 26, 2017)

If you end up getting one from chad cut the plat off the top and give your self enough cable to pull the entire unit out of the bottom and you can zip tie it to the motor mount or turn it upside down during duck season so you don't break it off.


----------



## sadler2 (Apr 27, 2017)

dom said:


> call them about it or email em. i dont remember the cost of it. but it was way faster than having a welder deal with it.



$125 that's painted as well


----------



## dom (Apr 28, 2017)

sadler2 said:


> $125 that's painted as well



worth it. i had mine installed in about an hour. that's including my super OCD measuring and crap.


----------

